# Honeymoon Bay (Jervis Bay) 16/17/18 Feb



## phantom (Oct 16, 2006)

I will be camping, with a few fellow Kayakers, for the week-end and hope to get some fishing in. If any one you would like to come please feel welcome. If anyone has fished this area before, do you have any tips on locations, bait and rigs for best results, I would be happy with one decent fish, haven't done very well lately.

Sorry for the late post but thought someone may be in the area.
I will have a light blue magna sedan with two set of racks

Regards,

Eric

Directions:
Drive to Nowra. You then need to drive to a place called Currarong at Beecroft Peninsular (the northern side of Jervis Bay). The turnoff to Currarong is a left hander and is located in Nowra itself (left off the Princess HWY,traffic lights, into Kalandar St that continues as Greenwell point road). Just before you get to Currarong there is a dirt road off to the right that will get you to Point Perpindicular (at the end of Beecroft Peninsular). Take this road and follow the signs to Honeymoon Bay from there. You have to make a right hand turn off the dirt road before you hit Point Perp and this final road is the one that lands you in bliss.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZ7yNOoAAChXgAASQOcoQhQAP+ffsDAA5ihqZGQp6GptT1PRB6m1AMMjAmmBMhiaMBqehBpU9PQp+pP0gg9GUIMgw2fTHi/UOsEv34cjsJugxQxcsPMZY9vRssLDWI0hOE2rV7yWWixSA1G2ZyqRAuMM+m2MkP105qBtdApBPud2QVJXucbW6hRjExTNJtL1ZnFeNpjLOmh3Oum6xUPT8aI0hbgoQZT6s/cU/iwtiC4+HFuxzfpRTDxe42SDK4kyl2CIyRFlrDLW1hSkWBmOZXz12LdMqjPjsonoVQpZnCQc0fKUaKARMrEFtYlm9yskgCqvrESjVK5JOTcXrBoIOS6j/F3JFOFCQnvI06g=


----------

